# Superstick push pole reviews



## mpl1978

Anyone using one? I need one for a sq. back canoe, but also like the flexibility to use on a boat. Real reviews?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I had one and it made me hate poling. I use a Carbon Marine GL3R now and I happily pole my skiff every time i'm out


----------



## mpl1978

Good to know. The problem is storage. I car top the canoe and carrying a huge pole is not an option. What is the best multi-piece push pole?


----------



## tjtfishon

I had one and thought it was OK, then I bought a used carbon marine 21' pole and found it much easier to use, but really awkward on my 16' skiff and not worth the hassle for the small amount of time I pole the skiff. I'm back to the superstick now and even knowing it's limitations I would rather use it than the 21 footer. Most of my poling is more drifting with course corrections so I'm not really using it for primarily for propulsion anyway.


----------



## krash

I have/use a 2 piece fiberglass Stiffy was 12' but earlier this year had it expended to 14'. Its not the lightest and the joint adds a few ounces. It fits inside my car, barely now, car is small 2dr Civic. 
Had similar concern for having something extra to tie down on the roof, but in reality its not that big a deal. The canoe is 14' and the SUP is 12'6", the bigger problem (partially mental) is carrying the pole while paddling and fishing. My canoe is a Solo with seat in the middle and teh SUP is a stander with a cooler/seat just behind me, bith leave 7+ feet sticking out the front or back while paddling... fish always have a knack for circling around a getting the line tangled plus the pole seems to find every mangrove branch when in close quarters.
The 2 piece pole can be hauled around in 2 pieces when not in use.

Someday I'll find a good deal on a Carbon Fiber pole... as the weight difference is quite noticeable.


----------



## Outearly

I carry one on my boat (not a skiff, PITA to pole), it's a good compromise if you need the ability to make it short. For me it's good, just need it occasionally to nudge the boat.


----------



## sevenweight

Keep one on my boat—which is not really a poling skiff—for emergency poling, pushing off, squeezing between and over oyster bars, etc. I would not want to use it for long periods. When I registered it about 18 months ago the owner thanked me and said he was coming out with a nifty movable/removable bracket that would make it function as a dandy stakeout pole but he seems to have scrapped that project. Sure would be nice to have.


----------



## CPurvis

Great product. It is a little heavy. I use it while duck hunting. It is not the best if you are poling for long periods of time but like someone posted previously just changing course while drifting it is great. It also has a paddle attachment available which is great for fishing around docks. They also have great customer service.


----------



## Ben

I have one and it's fine in water 3' and less. I never pole for more than an hour or so on any given day so it's fine for me. Like the previous posts said, it's great because you can shorten it and use it just to nudge the boat around.


----------



## Davis Barnes

I use one in a Gheenoe, and love it. Admittedly, I have not tried anything else, but it is easy to travel with, and I won't freak out if someone steals it, like I would with a more expensive pole. May move on as I get more experience, but as a starter it is great.


----------



## Tarponfisher92

I have one that I don’t like to much. If you use the pointed end it’s not to bad, but when using the fork end it’s very very flimsy.


----------



## Str8-Six

Bumping this thread as I’m picking up a new Ascend 133X kayak in the next week. I plan to use this kayak on the shallow flats of Biscayne Bay and poling for long periods of time. The kayak I’m getting is on the bigger side, closer to the Skanu than anything. Included a link to it below. Anyone have input on the SuperStick for this type of use? And also if interested in selling one let me know. 
https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/ascend-133x-recreational-kayak


----------



## Shallows

Back from the dead haha. 

Is there anything out there comparable to the SuperStick as far as semi-collapsible, or a 2-piece that you can put together on the boat? So you don't have to ride around with a push pole hanging off your boat all day. There has to be something better out there for occassional use.


----------



## RJTaylor

Shallows said:


> Back from the dead haha.
> 
> Is there anything out there comparable to the SuperStick as far as semi-collapsible, or a 2-piece that you can put together on the boat? So you don't have to ride around with a push pole hanging off your boat all day. There has to be something better out there for occassional use.


Pick up a Stiffy, and get this...
https://fibertexandsupply.com/product/2-piece-connection/


----------



## TheAdamsProject

@Shallows a while back I cut an old push pole into two sections that were approx 7' long, added a repair ferrule and then drilled a hole to utilize a spring loaded push button like you would find on a tailgate tent or telescoping paddle. With the ferrule glued into one end and you slide the other end on and snaps into place. The ferrule creates a snug fit so there is no wobble and the pin keeps it locked. This was for canoe/paddleboard so only 14' in length. 

Here were the ones I used. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00N6S7UGK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## TexasSightcaster

Others have pretty much covered it. It’s not great for poling all day long. When fully extended, the fork end is kinda heavy and wobbles a bit. That can be mitigated by not extending it all the way out. I used mine on a solo skiff, so the boat was really light and easy to pole, but I wouldn’t use it on an actual skiff, except for pushing off shorelines or poling short distances. That being said, I sold my solo skiff and still have the superstick, I’d be willing to sell it for half of the cost of a new one if you’re interested. You’d have to cover the shipping fees to FL from Austin, Tx.


----------



## crboggs

I use a Park-n-Pole in my canoe.


----------



## Str8-Six

Thanks for the offer @TexasSightcaster. I’ll let you know. I have a stakeout 8’ stake out pole I’m going to try first. Not sure what length is ideal for poling 2’ or less in a 13’ kayak.


----------



## Snakesurf

Use mine in very shallow water 4" to 2'. Rarely extend it. It is a little heavy but works. The clips it comes with are not all that great, so you have to watch it if it gets real rough or going down the road. Usually put it in the bed of my truck when trailering. For the price works well and the extending makes it very convenient..


----------



## NealXB2003

I use one in my aluminum duck boat. Stays in there year round. Gets used to push off trees, pick up decoys, e.t.c. Lots of things that a push pole isn't necessarily designed for, but it does take abuse well.


----------

